# wetwew jud kaau pirting ibuga n manihu sa emu



## b4anine

Any help available on translating from the Phil lang to english?
wetweeeeeew jud kaau pirting ibuga n manihu sa emu.
sexy daw kaau ka. 
ghurot pd d i nmu ug kaon tanan. 
dala nato sa una my nga la ghatud.


----------



## alexparker20

Hi. I think this is bisaya words. I just know the word "kaon" which means eat, "tanan" is all,


----------



## latchiloya

(wetwew) gyud kaayo/ pwerteng ibuga nagmaniho sa imo.
Sexy daw kayo ka.
Gihurot pa di nimo ug kaon tanan.
Dala nato sa una/ may mga wla gihatod.

(*whistle) surely…heavy can he breathe of the one who did drive you.
You sure are so sexy. (sounds as if someone told him so. because of the inclitic “daw”)
You did ate here everything.(original text grammatically means “here was finished eaten by you, everything” as if it was not supposed to be)
What we carry before, there are some that were not delivered.

outrageous indeed the context is.


----------

